# Angel Strings Vol.1 – Experimental Orchestral Strings Sample by Auddict Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 27, 2018)

*Angel Strings Vol.1 – Experimental Orchestral Strings Sample by Auddict Review

https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/06...-orchestral-strings-sample-by-auddict-review/*
In amongst the comprehensive string libraries sporting legato, spiccatos, pizzicatos and other traditional techniques, you can come across a string library that focuses on more specialty techniques for niche composing needs. Today we’ll be looking at one of these examples – Angel Strings from Auddict.





Angel Strings Vol.1 – Experimental Orchestral Strings Sample by Auddict Review Run and Tremolos

Auddict is a relatively newer sample developer who provides cinematic orchestral and percussion libraries for modern scoring needs. We also had a look at their United Strings Of Europe in an earlier article. To support the review Auddict did send a copy with no strings attached. Angel Strings comes with a selection of expressive longs, fx articulations and shorts in a wide variety of microphone positions.

Full review here:
*Angel Strings Vol.1 – Experimental Orchestral Strings Sample by Auddict Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/06...-orchestral-strings-sample-by-auddict-review/


----------



## axb312 (Aug 29, 2018)

@Auddict - your thoughts on the summary here?

*Rating: Three out of five stars*
http://auddict.com/angelstrings.html (Angel Strings) gets stars for sounding great and having some truly wonderful articulations to play with. They can provide some solid and unique underscore and can be inspiring at times – but the stark selection of articulations that have been cynically watered down to spread over multiple high priced volumes, the chaotic CPU, and disk peaks, and the wince-inducing timed tremolo patch just bulldoze over what could have been a great collection.

If only the entire collection of the Angel Strings sessions were provided in a single package with optimized performance and a better approach to timed tremolo, this collection would be deserving of much more praise.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks for the excellent review. (Just to let you know, the link to the product page sends me to a 404.)


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 16, 2018)

Zedcars said:


> Thanks for the excellent review. (Just to let you know, the link to the product page sends me to a 404.)


Thanks, I did update the link in the article.


----------

